# Tractor pattern



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Hi!
My name is Jean and I live in the SW of England. I have been a hand knitter since the age of 12 and moved on to machine knitting in my late 40s. After 10 years of commissions I decided to go back to the needles and sold my machines.
I am now looking for a tractor pattern so that I can make a sweater for my 8 year old tractor-mad neighbour (yes! he's already driving one in the field!). If anyone could help I would be most grateful.
I look forward to meeting you
Jean


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Try Mary Maxim. They have patterns with animals, characters, etc. Maybe they will have a pattern.Good luck.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Hi!
> My name is Jean and I live in the SW of England. I have been a hand knitter since the age of 12 and moved on to machine knitting in my late 40s. After 10 years of commissions I decided to go back to the needles and sold my machines.
> I am now looking for a tractor pattern so that I can make a sweater for my 8 year old tractor-mad neighbour (yes! he's already driving one in the field!). If anyone could help I would be most grateful.
> I look forward to meeting you
> Jean


Welcome to the forum!

http://www.kyarns.com/product/roo-designs-tractor-pullover-sweater-knitting-pattern/roo-designs-knitting-patterns

You can google tractor knit pattern and come up with some more. Also, look for dish cloths with a tractor motif, and incorporate that into your sweater.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Aslan said:


> Hi!
> My name is Jean and I live in the SW of England. I have been a hand knitter since the age of 12 and moved on to machine knitting in my late 40s. After 10 years of commissions I decided to go back to the needles and sold my machines.
> I am now looking for a tractor pattern so that I can make a sweater for my 8 year old tractor-mad neighbour (yes! he's already driving one in the field!). If anyone could help I would be most grateful.
> I look forward to meeting you
> Jean


Hi and welcome . Amazon have Sirdar Children's Tractor Motif Sweater Knitting Pattern: To fit chest 22" 24" 26" 28" 30" 32" - 56-81cm for £2.99 if it helps


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a chart for a tractor, large and small, if you give me your e.mail or home address I will send it to you


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

My e.mail is [email protected]


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi aslan and welcome to the forum


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I have found a pattern now so the work can proceed


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Hi, Siousann. Thanks for the help. Have done what you suggested and found the Mary Maxim design. Just what I want!
Jean


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Thank you.
I had not found the Sirdar pattern although I had googled my search. Will look into it
Jean


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

roseknit said:


> My e.mail is [email protected]


Hi Roseknit I've been searching for a motif of a tractor (farm) to put on the front of a sweater for my great grandson. Even Gooled, which led me straight back to KP where I had been reading earlier. Your name came up stating that you had patterns big and small. This will go on a size 3 sweater so presume it should be small. Your choice. I will gladly reimburse you in some way. Thanks so much ! Lou Ann Beck Henderson Nevada [email protected]


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I got the Mary Maxim pattern courtesy of a new friend found on KP. Th sweater is now finished although the chart has been altered so that the design represents a 1966 Ford 5000 tractor.
The birthday is not until October so my thanks to all of you who posted and helped me complete this gift in such good time. This includes those of you who guided me to the swiss darning technique.

Jean


----------



## lola15 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi My name is Lela, 

I am looking for a simple pattern for a tractor that I can knit on to a hat for a friend of mine who just finished her dissertation on tractors. I would love some suggestions. 

Best,
Lela


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Hi! Lela
The tractor pattern I used is too big for a hat but I'm sure the great KPers out there will have a solution.
I found some buttons in the shape of tractors and attached one of these to a hat I made for my tractor-mad neighbour. He loves it and the hat has been much admired by the farming folk here in the UK.
Good luck
Jean


----------

